# Do I need to keep the application running?



## gruffe85 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi!

I just installed ATITOOLS to try to tune my fans a bit. However, it didn't work out very well, and I decided to uninstall the application.

Do changes to core/memory/fans apply even when the application (ATITOOLS) is closed?
In that case -- is it possible that some unintentional tweaks will still be applied to my card, even though the application itself has already been uninstalled.

Sincerely
Gruff


----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Should all be fine on restart.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 30, 2007)

Dude if you unistalled it, everything is back to default.


----------



## gruffe85 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow, amazingly fast replies there. Many thanks!

Have a great '08 everyone!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 30, 2007)

No Problem man, you too.


----------

